# إنــــي أستغيييييث " ابحث عن واجهــــــــــات لـصــــيدلـيـــــــات " سريعــــــــاً



## Dalia Adel (24 يناير 2007)

ابحـــــــــــــــــث عن واجــــــــــــــــــــــهات لصيـــــــــــدلـــــــــــيات .................

من لديــــــــــــــــه كم من الواجهـــــــــــــــات والديكــــــورات الداخلــــــــية لهـــــــــا ( تصميمـــــــــــات جديــــــــــــدة ليـــــافطــــــــــــات ) فيبعث لي سريعـــــــــــــــــــاً ........

........... وشكـــــــــــــــــــراً .:81: .......


----------



## midy (24 يناير 2007)

احنا ممكن نساعد فى التصميم او الرسم لكن معنيش اى حاجات فى الواجهات دى 
فانت المفروض تبتكرى افكار من الصور لتصميمات واجهات اى حاجة وان شاء الله هيجيلك فكرة كويسة للتواصل hamada_bosaty<<<<<<<at yahoo


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 يناير 2007)

اختي الفاضلة ...داليا عادل 
اليك تصميمين من اعمال المبدع احمد ميتو اتمني ان يفتح امامك افاق افكار تصميمية ابداعية ...


الصيدلية الاولي ...
صيدلية العزبي - فرع مدينة نصر ...من اعمال احمد ميتو في عام 2001

يظهر فيها التعبير عن الكأس والثعبان ( شعارتخصص الصيدله) في ركن الصيدلية بشكل معماري واضح 








وهذه صورة من الموقع لنفس التصميم 






الصيدلية الثانية ...
صيدلية العزبي - فرع فيصل - الجيزة ...من اعمال احمد ميتو في عام 2002








بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ...والي الامام دائما


----------



## ميرا احمد (4 فبراير 2007)

*miroo_ahmed_2007************

عايزة بلانات لصيدلية وواجهات ضرورى جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مازن هندي (5 فبراير 2007)

ممكن اساعد اذا حصلة في النت


----------



## ahmed260 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عايز ديكور صيدلية عرض 4 فى طول 15 دبكور معقول


----------



## ahmed260 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عاوز تصميم داخلى لصيدلية 60م 3.5*17 من لدية فكرة يرسلها وجزاة الله خير


----------

